# Work out in the middle of an intermittent fasting period



## Derek Wilson (Apr 22, 2018)

If I work out in the middle of an intermittent fasting period, should I forgo the fast for the day and make sure my body gets sufficient fuel?


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 22, 2018)

Depends on your goals.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 30, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Depends on your goals.



Yeah, sure! That one important.


----------

